# East Mids Evening Meet - Thus 19th July 7:30pm - Kings Arms



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

so now that the donington fuss (and threads) have started to die down I think it's time for a meet.

Going back to the Kings Arms at Hathern again, so off the M1 at Kegworth.

*Meeting Location:

The Kings Arms 
Derby Rd, Hathern, Loughborough, Leicestershire LE12 5LD*

I'm hoping for amazing weather so we can sit outside for a change!

Who's coming then?

Nem
Julie
TThriller
burtonlazzar
cyberface
shanecampsall
antjbarker ?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

See you there Nick!

Dave


----------



## burtonlazzar (Apr 23, 2007)

I will probably be able to make it. What time is the meet?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, I've moved this a week closer so a few people can make it.

So it's now going to be Thursday 19th July at 7:30pm

Hope thats going to be ok.

Nick


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

i think our lass is still on nights, so ill be there.


----------



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

and me


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Nick

I may be able to make it, sadly my friend took my TT to Tesco and did not return. He had a little incident with a traffic island resulting in lack of suspension and half a drive shaft with the car sitting on the wheel and a broken gear box, in brief 12k repairs but not a scratch on the paint work!!

Will try and post pics, looks like a horror movie!

Looks like i might be getting a corrado

Ant


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

antjbarker said:


> Nick
> 
> I may be able to make it, sadly my friend took my TT to Tesco and did not return. He had a little incident with a traffic island resulting in lack of suspension and half a drive shaft with the car sitting on the wheel and a broken gear box, in brief 12k repairs but not a scratch on the paint work!!
> 
> ...


Bloody 'ell! Dare I ask what insurance you friend has on your car? :?

Nick


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

None!

He has just Â£Â£ up to the value of the car so not lost anything.PM me your email and send you pics.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

antjbarker said:


> None!
> 
> He has just Â£Â£ up to the value of the car so not lost anything.PM me your email and send you pics.


Gosh Ant. At least its a friend with some substance to be able afford to cough up!

Email addresses in out sigs!

Going for a G60? How come not another TT?


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Dave,

sent you an email

see you thursday, looking forward to a combo on my own!

Ant


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

antjbarker said:


> Looking forward to a combo on my own!
> 
> Ant


Cool, sounds like you're doing ok then 

Forgot to reply to your mail and asy your more than welcome to come still.

Nick


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah fine

Sorry to hijack your thread with bad news!

Ant


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

antjbarker said:


> Yeah fine
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread with bad news!
> 
> Ant


What a stupid waste of a perfectly good TT.... A quick one at that too. A good car for someone with the time and know-how bit short of brass.

Corrado looks good. I was thinking of one a while back after my Scirocco's, Went for somthing a bit more modern.

I reckon you'll be back in a TT.... You'll be missing so much. Much as it was fun running around in the Scirocco's, after the 406 3.0 V6 it was hard to live without the omphhh...

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Did anyone hear that?

I'm sure something went BUMP...


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Nick,

I will be along, so see you at Kings Arms shortly.

Gill


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Thanks for the 5 who came, thought it was quite a good evening, shame 4 of us had to queue on the M1 for nearly an hour on the way down. The blast back up home made up for it tho 

Just two pics for now, the rest we just too blury to bother with. If anyone else has any please put them up.



















Nick


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

My wife once got a Â£40 fine from Stoke on Trent council for parking
like that !!!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Baggie Boy said:


> My wife once got a Â£40 fine from Stoke on Trent council for parking
> like that !!!!


My car, but it wasn't me!

It's about time the width of the UK standard car park space was increased to suit currnet vehicle widths....


----------

